# Looking for horsey friends/someone to ride with in Plymouth?



## Stokesey (6 August 2018)

Hi, I returned to riding 2 years ago and now have a beautiful part loan horse who I ride weekly. A couple of months ago he was moved from a livery yard on Dartmoor to grazing in Newnham, Plymouth. The area is beautiful but very quiet and I now have no one to ride out with and really no hope of meeting anyone! I'm hoping there may be someone on this forum who is reasonably local to me and would like someone to ride with. If not, any suggestions as to the best way to try and meet other horsey people locally would be gratefully received. I'm not used to riding alone and am finding it quite lonely and at times a little scary. I also think my horse would be happier with some company as he has started napping badly since we relocated and I can't find a solution to it.


----------



## gina2201 (10 January 2019)

Hi Stokesey 

I'm not terribly close but not a million miles either. I'm near Callington so just over the border.

How are you getting on ? I've competed at Newnham but it's not hacking distance unfortunately!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 January 2019)

If you are on Facebook: then try "The Nutty Nags" FB page as there are a lot of people from Devon area on there and you might find someone!

If I had transport (I don't unfortunately) I'd pop down and ride out with you, but sorry can't help!


----------



## vhf (11 January 2019)

Is there a local feed/tack store you could put a notice up in? There's bound to be someone else who'd love the company.


----------



## hellfire (14 January 2019)

Stokesey said:



			Hi, I returned to riding 2 years ago and now have a beautiful part loan horse who I ride weekly. A couple of months ago he was moved from a livery yard on Dartmoor to grazing in Newnham, Plymouth. The area is beautiful but very quiet and I now have no one to ride out with and really no hope of meeting anyone! I'm hoping there may be someone on this forum who is reasonably local to me and would like someone to ride with. If not, any suggestions as to the best way to try and meet other horsey people locally would be gratefully received. I'm not used to riding alone and am finding it quite lonely and at times a little scary. I also think my horse would be happier with some company as he has started napping badly since we relocated and I can't find a solution to it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not far from you I'm over by elfordleigh. Not that far through the lanes. I go out into Cann Woods if you ever want to pop over? Not sure where you ride over Newnham? Not many bridleways now. Where abouts are you?


----------

